

Fresco for Android: A powerful painting app featuring layers and filters.  - seanw_org
https://market.android.com/details?id=org.seanw.fresco.lite

======
seanw_org
Hi, I'm the independent developer who made the app. I'm happy to answer any
questions about Android development and I'd love to know what you think of the
app.

The link above goes to the ad-supported Lite version. The Pro is available
here: <https://market.android.com/details?id=org.seanw.fresco.pro>

